# Cheese cloth ???



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I just got my cheese kit from Hoeggers and the cheescloth is plastic.!?? I was kind of expecting muslin of some sort. How do I clean this when I am done? I don't like using plastics so I'll have to get some different stuff later but for now I guess it will have to do. Thanks


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

They didn't send you the "cloth" which is muslin, but instead sent you their "plyban" cloth. I have some and clean it the same way I do my regular cloth, but it can't go in the dryer as it will melt. 
I get un-bleached muslin from Walmart. You can get a huge piece for cheap and then cut it to the size you like.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I use new white men's hankerchiefs for 1 gal.milk= 1 pound cheese size or new white flour sacks that are square towel size for bigger batch and tie the end's from walmart.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I like the men's white handkerchiefs, too. Also, old and soft pillow cases or pieces of sheet.


----------

